
Replacing $1 Bills with $1 Coins Could Save America Billions - ggordan
http://www.good.is/post/report-replacing-1-bills-with-1-coins-could-save-america-billions/
======
petercooper
And cost service workers who get dollar bills as tips. See how often people
give pound coins as tips in the UK.. I'd tip a lot if we had pound notes back!

~~~
pivo
What is it about pound coins that make them less likely to be used for tips?
Is it the extra bulk in your pocket?

~~~
petercooper
My belief is that there's a social contract to not analyse the amount of a tip
given in cash at the time it is given. You don't usually count out a tip or
say how much you're giving - you're more likely to "slip" them a twenty or the
like.

With coins, there's no way to maintain an ambiguity over the amount. If it's a
coin, it's clearly a small amount and since coins are very easily identifiable
(compared to notes), that social expectation is broken.

